# Is it okay to leave Australia on my visa expiry date?



## wangn3 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi all,

So, my visa expiry date is 30 August 2017. Does that mean I can still stay in Australia for the day of 30 August? If my flight is set to depart 00:10 of 30 August, did I overstay? 

I am just having problems understanding what that means? It says my visa is valid "Until 30 August 2017", does that mean 11:59pm of 30/8 or 00:00 of 30/8. 

My question is: will I be considered overstaying if I leave at 00:10 of 30/8?


thanks in advance.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

wangn3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So, my visa expiry date is 30 August 2017. Does that mean I can still stay in Australia for the day of 30 August? If my flight is set to depart 00:10 of 30 August, did I overstay?
> 
> ...


If it says your visa expiry is 30th August then you have until 11:59pm 30th August.

But it's cutting it fine if you're flying out that day, as long as there are no cancellations etc then you will be fine.

00:00 31st August would count as an overstay.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

You should always give yourself a few days minimum. Plenty of people have tried leaving on the day and things out of their control have stopped them (stolen passport on way to airport, delayed flights, missed flights, etc). Immigration has no sympathy for these events. It's YOUR responsibility to leave when you are supposed to.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

I agree with Sky.

I once was due to leave a couple of days before my visa expiry but due to cancellations etc I had to leave on the day itself. Try to avoid that stress if you can.

Airlines won't care that you have to leave and immigration won't care if you overstay due to flight cancellations/delays, they will stay count it as an overstay.

Save yourself the headache and try to leave a few days before.


----------



## StellaR79 (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes you can


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

wangn3 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So, my visa expiry date is 30 August 2017. Does that mean I can still stay in Australia for the day of 30 August? If my flight is set to depart 00:10 of 30 August, did I overstay?
> 
> ...


If this is in fact true - you will have cleared immigration and customs on the 29 August and be on the aircraft taxiing for take off when it is the 30th of August.

So technically you left Australia on the 29th.


----------



## Secret Spy (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi WangN3,

I am facing the same issue. Can you give us an update if you were able to travel on the same day as your visa expiry date please?

Thank you in advance.


----------

